# How to save your waypoints to a SD Card on a Lowrance unit…



## TomLowrance1

*How to Export Waypoints, Routes & Trails HDS Gen 1 or Gen 2 Keypad*

1.	Insert your SD card into the HDS Chartplotter
2.	Press the Pages key on the keypad 
3.	Select the Utilities Page
4.	Select Files
5.	In the Files screen Select Waypoints, Routes & Trails.
6.	Press Enter on the keypad
7.	Select Export
8.	Under File Format, select User data file version 4
9.	Highlight Export, then press Enter on the keypad
10.	The Select Destination Folder screen will pop up
11.	Highlight memory card and press Enter on the keypad

*How to Export Waypoints, Routes & Trails Elite HDI/CHIRP*
1.	Put a Micro SD card into the front of the Elite unit 
2.	From a Chart screen, press the Menu key
3.	Select Waypoints, Routes & Trails (WRT), press Enter
4.	In the WRT screen, press Menu key
5.	On the pop up screen select Save to Card, press the Enter key
6.	Create a file name if desired
7.	Select Version 3.0
8.	Select Save

*How to Export Waypoints, Routes & Trails Lowrance HDS Gen2 Touch/Gen3*
1- Make sure your SD card is inserted into your HDS chartplotter and press PAGES
2- Tap Files
3 - Tap Waypoints, Routes, and Trails database
4 - Tap Export...
5 - From Export Waypoints, Routes, and Trails set File formats to User data file version 4
6 - Tap Export
7- Select Memory card and tap OK
8 - Assign a name (i.e. – waypointsandtrails) and tap Enter
9 - The file is now created.


----------



## poolecw

Good info. 

Question:  how would you do a screen capture on a Lowrance HDI?


----------



## Catdaddy SC

Thanks Tom.

Am I correct assuming that, on an HDS, you can not just save/export waypoints to an SD card? It's waypoints,trails,routes all at the same time.....or nothing?


----------



## striper sniper

Hey some Lowrance love on here Thanks.


----------



## TomLowrance1

poolcw - Which unit are you asking about? The hds gen2 buttons, hds touch or the new Gen 3.... Yes, we have too many to chose from.. lol


----------

